# Site needed - near Oldham



## 1943 (May 28, 2008)

I need to visit my sister who is unwell and am looking for a site with easy bus service into Chadderton nr. Oldham where she lives. She doesn't have the facilities to put us up and the road is too narrow to park the 'van.

Do any of you good people know of a site in the area? (I've searched the net and so far haven't found anything)

Bob







site admin edit - more detail in title, and moved to UK touring


----------



## ThePrisoner (Jan 13, 2009)

These came up on a quick search of UKcampsite:

http://www.ukcampsite.co.uk/sites/results3.asp?search=oldham&by=town

Hope something is of use to you.


----------



## Topefisher (Apr 20, 2011)

Theres a CL in Upermill Nr Oldham if you are in the Caravan Club


----------



## mfa (Mar 13, 2008)

Hi 

There is a site in Greenfield, called "wellihole" which is probably 5 miles from Chadderton. Also, you could try "Hollingworth Lake", which is a little further but probably the best out of the two. Both are grass (no hard standing me thinks).

Hope this helps.


Cheers



Mark


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Hollingworth Lake has hardstanding lots of it but lovely location and just down the road it's around £14 a night too! Just been right enjoyed it!

Greenie


----------



## jimmyd0g (Oct 22, 2009)

My only concern with the Hollingworth Lake site is this;

You say you cannot get your van down your sister's road. Is there (for the length of your time at your sister's) temporary parking nearby? If not, then you need to catch public transport from any site you stay on to your sister. This is where Hollingworth Lake site misses out. The site to the nearest bus stop is about a 1/2 mile walk. The bus into Rochdale (the nearest town from which you can catch a bus to Oldham) is only hourly; you will then have to catch a third bus from Oldham town centre to Chadderton. I suspect that at night or weekends the journey by bus is even more irregular.*

I hate to put a dampener on this - especially as, as others had said, the location is superb - but I would hate to think that you were booked on a site from which you cannot easily get to your sister.

* I've just rechecked the First Bus Manchester site &, depending where in Chadderton your sister actually lives, you could possibly do the journey in two buses rather than three. There are buses that go from Rochdale bus station & through Chadderton. However, you are still stuck with the service from Hollingworth Lake itself being hourly.


----------



## Bob45 (Jan 22, 2007)

This link gives buses from Bury to Chadderton. You then taxi, walk or catch another bus depending where your sister lives.
Bury has a fabulous site - Burrrs Country Park - a Caravan Club Site.
The site is about 25 - 30 minutes walk to the bus station and Metro.

http://www.traveline-northwest.co.u...erview.do?rid=1340119594489&hss=S2GJl21738774

Hope it suits.

Bob


----------



## mfa (Mar 13, 2008)

Hi Again,

Depending where your sister lives in Chadderton and if you don't mind using your vehicle to travel in, there is a large Asda carpark you could use. Also, a little further away but again dependant upon where you need to get too, there are large B & Q and Tesco carparks that would be OK and safe to park up in during the day/evening.

Cheers


Mark


----------



## Midnightrambler (Nov 12, 2007)

Watch the Tesco car parks though. Some only allow you to park for 3 hours then charge you about £70. Worth checking with all superstore car parks.
Alan


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*site*

We are not on a bus route directly to Oldham, but we are not far away from the Bustop where you can get into Manchester and change there.

I can make room on our drive (private not directly on the road). We have EHU, Fresh Water and Black Waste.

Let me know.

TM


----------



## 1943 (May 28, 2008)

Thanks for the very kind offer TM but we couldn't inconvenience you like that, this is likely to be an extended visit but thanks all the same, it is much appreciated.

Bob


----------



## jimmyd0g (Oct 22, 2009)

I realise that it goes against the grain of what we are about as members of MHF but, as there is no site nearby that has reasonable public transport links to Chadderton, should you perhaps be considering whether or not to drive up by car & stay in a hotel (I know for a fact that there is at least one Travelodge in Chadderton)? Or am I (with apologies) insulting your intelligence & that version of Plan B has already been worked out by you?


----------



## 1943 (May 28, 2008)

Thanks Jimmyd0g but it is impossible to insult my intelligence, I haven't got any! Seriously I have considered it but it could be a fairly long stay and I am on a limited budget.

Bob


----------



## Midnightrambler (Nov 12, 2007)

Another thought, the old Boddingtons Brewery in Manchester is now a 24/7 car park. It is certainly manned during the day. On entry there is a sign for vans at £6, I suppose it includes motorhomes. You could drive from a site to this location & catch a tram from Victoria Station (just a couple of minutes walk) to Chadderton, (Butler Green I think) on the new Oldham line.
May be worth exploring.
Alan


----------



## billym (Dec 17, 2005)

You,ve got two choices.
www.well-i-holefarm.co.uk then 10 mins walk to bus to Oldham the either bus from there to hospital / Chadderton or 30 min walk. They have hardstanding but don't shout about it. In my opinion the best option, albeit very basic.

or
www.thecarriage-house.co.uk on the A62 Standedge the bus to Oldham etc. from outside but this one is really at the top of the moors miles from anywhere.

Hollingworth Lake would be very hard to get to the hospital from and again is out of the way. Very nice though.

There isn't anywhere else I believe. There used to be a gypsey site nearer but the Muslims took it over and built a huge Mosque. That was an interesting time.


----------



## 1943 (May 28, 2008)

Many thanks to all who responded. Problem has gone away for now as Sis decided she'd like to spend some time with her daughter in Oz.

Obviously my company wasn't good enough for her. :lol: 

Bob


----------

